# Can't seem to shake a cough



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought a kid about a month ago and she developed a cough. I figured it was shipping fever so gave her a shot of Nuflor. It seemed to help a bit but didn't totally clear up the cough. So I gave her another shot of Nuflor and same thing. I also dewormed her with Panacur for the recommended 3 days. She was not in great shape when she got here so I am thinking her immune system was a bit run down but she is looking much better, growing and eating well. Her poop is good and she doesn't have a temperature. Her coat was rough when she got here too but it is coming in nicely now. So I don't know where to go now with this. Any ideas?? Vet says bring her in (of course, they always say that). But I live 4 hour one way drive to the vet so I don't want to subject her to the stress in her condition.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you do the full course of Nuflor or just one shot? Anytime you give antibiotics, you should always do a full course. They will become resistant if you just do a partial course or just one shot here and there.

It could be pneumonia or lungworm. If pneumonia, then you need to do the full course of Nuflor or get Draxxin (may have become immune to Nuflor with only getting one shot a couple times). Lungworm is treated with Ivomec injectable at 1cc per 40 lbs and do 3 shots, 10 days apart and then another one a month after the last shot.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I only did the one shot of Nuflor as that is what the vet recommended..... set back...... So now I am thinking that I need to redo the antibiotics. What else would work for cough?? Doesn't Panacur work for lungworm??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. I think Valbazen might but not sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Valbazen does lung worm. 1 cc per 10# or Ivomenc 1 cc per 40 # sub q
I would also check her for anemia and give a few days of B complex. 
Nuflor or any antibiotic needs a full course as Karen said...goat metabolism is too fast to do a one shot treatment..even if its made for several days..in my experience it just does not work that way with goats...I would do a full five days of Nuflor


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Valbazen does lung worm. 1 cc per 10# or Ivomenc 1 cc per 40 # sub q
> I would also check her for anemia and give a few days of B complex.
> Nuflor or any antibiotic needs a full course as Karen said...goat metabolism is too fast to do a one shot treatment..even if its made for several days..in my experience it just does not work that way with goats...I would do a full five days of Nuflor


Is the Valbazen dose given for lungworm as a one time dose or 3 doses each 10 days apart then one at 30 days?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, so I decided to start her on Pen G. I wanted to switch from the Nuflor cause I had already used it twice. I will do at least 5 days on the Pen. She is doing well otherwise. I will give her some Vit. B also. I have Noromectin and I will see how the Pen works before worming her again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for any heavy worm load I do the 3 times ten days apart then once more in 30 days..for a booster worming, like before breeding season, or right after kidding I only dose once


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just wanted to share some good news. I am on my third day of Pen for my little girls cough and I can already see a noticeable difference. I rarely hear her cough now. I will do at least 5 days and see if she needs more but I am happy that she is improving. I don't think I need to treat for lungworm since this seems to be the problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is good news


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh oh...... I did 6 days of meds for my little girl. She had stopped coughing completely by the 4th day but I did 6 since they suggested do a minimum of 5 days. Wanted to make sure. I finished that on Thurs. but for the last couple of days she has started coughing a little once again. So she went a couple days after the final treatment before starting to cough again. So now what.... would it hurt to do another 5 day treatment?? Or should I wait and see?? I don't want to over do it.


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

I'm following this post becasue two of my young goats seem to have a cough that is similar. They don't cough very often, but when they do, it's like 5-8 times in a row. First the wether had it, but now the doeling is coughing too. I did one round of ivermectin sheep drench, and it seemed to help for a little while, but I think I need to do it again. I have another doeling who is not coughing at all. I suspect it may be lungworm. They are healthy otherwise. Does anyone know the proper dosage for the sheep drench and what would be a good worming schedule?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you suspect lungworm, you need to treat with Ivomec injectable. It needs to be injected and you do it 3 times, 10 days apart.

Peggy, you really need an Rx med. It took Draxxin to finally get rid of pneumonia in my 2 girls.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Karen, She seems to be okay for now, still the occasional cough but nothing to worry at this time. I will give her Nuflor again if I think I need to do it again. I just hate using that cause it stings so badly, but you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with Nuflor (or any meds that bite back) I find if I give it where the neck meets the body it bothers them very little...just make a good size tent to inject it in and then get her moving right after..


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Could you show me a diagram?? I usually give them subq in the armpit, have never given any there. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I will go take some pix for you...show what I mean


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosie, my sr. Lamancha doe ( and special baby) was kind enough to be my model lol..of course it didnt hurt to have a bit of grain in her feeder


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What an awesome picture showing me. It looks like a good spot. I am going to save this post for future reference, thanks so much. Thanks the the wonderful model, also...lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Your welcome...


----------

